

Virgil3D - a virtual 3D GPU for qemu - mariuz
http://virgil3d.github.io/

======
venomsnake
This is something that is gravely needed. It could solve a lot of problem on
the current landscape - like steam on linux backwards compatibility for
windows catalog.

